# slashing prices on all my ebay goods



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

as much as i would love to start posting stuff f/s, here,.. still gotta abide by the rules... just too darn busy to concentrate on much other than planning for future endeavors. til then, "feepay" works to build my feedback 

will be posting another m&m g/f 10-4, 3 different sized o/s clif designs subs, the jl w6v1's, dsp 979, the hart topaz 8", and a few more things, soon.

cedarlocos | eBay


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

You've got some nice stuff there. I would love a trio of those hollywoods. Any trades??


----------

